# Megaplex 2018 anyone?



## Pyruus (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm planning on going to Megaplex this year. There's just one problem... I don't know anyone at all down in Florida, and I've been told that furry conventions are always better with friends. Also, this will be my first furry convention, so I'm really nervous I won't have a good time. Who else is going, and do you have any tips for NOT being shy and socially anxious?


----------



## Mistique (Apr 13, 2018)

I’m going to Megaplex this year... it will be my first Furry con ever! Looking forward to it... Also, going to the Megaplex picnic on April 21st too...


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 24, 2018)

Im going to megaplex also. And i was at the picnic. It will be my first year but im going with a friend thats gone for the past 4 years.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 25, 2018)

Your welcome to chill with us for a bit if you want. Im looking to make more friends in the fandom anyways.


----------



## LazerViscera (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi! I'm going to be there probably Friday and Saturday and I'll only be with one other person so I might want to make some more friends too ^^
I don't have any tips for getting over social anxiety as I don't get anxious myself, but the friend I'll be with is anxious too and it'll be her first time at a convention as well!


----------



## Macrofurry_Writer (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll try to make it there... if I get a carpool. I am looking forward to this con as I have a fellow macro fursuiter I have been trying to meet since last year but things kept, well falling apart.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes, I will be there! Although, I've never been to a convention before so I just assume I get my badge at the door?
I'm also really interested in making new friends there, since where I live doesn't exactly have a great big population 
and I'm not in school anymore u___u


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jul 3, 2018)

DecentBadger said:


> Yes, I will be there! Although, I've never been to a convention before so I just assume I get my badge at the door?
> I'm also really interested in making new friends there, since where I live doesn't exactly have a great big population
> and I'm not in school anymore u___u


You would be surprised how many furs are out there. I mean i never went to a convention but i made a fur friend who introduced me to the ocala furs now i got lots of fur friends.


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 3, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> You would be surprised how many furs are out there. I mean i never went to a convention but i made a fur friend who introduced me to the ocala furs now i got lots of fur friends.



That's how it kinda was with finding friends into general nerd stuff when I lived in the Tampa bay area. I live in Plant City now and there's hardly anyone as far as I've met so far who are into furries.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jul 4, 2018)

DecentBadger said:


> That's how it kinda was with finding friends into general nerd stuff when I lived in the Tampa bay area. I live in Plant City now and there's hardly anyone as far as I've met so far who are into furries.



I think tampa is still relatively close still and they have a good sized fur group. Lakeland might have a fur group too, but im not sure. Either way im sure youll make lots of friend's at megaplex.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 6, 2018)

I'll be going this year as i've missed the passed 2 sadly. As for the social anxiety, I usually hit up the game room. You can meet tons of people there and have a good time. I've met lots of furs in con game rooms and even came close to winning some of the tournaments. It's the perfect ice breaker as it gives ya something easy to talk about.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 21, 2018)

Mistique said:


> I’m going to Megaplex this year... it will be my first Furry con ever! Looking forward to it... Also, going to the Megaplex picnic on April 21st too...


Im going too and its my first ever! Are you guys gonna be in suit? Im hoping to finish my wip partial but if I cant finish it ill be there in this suit:


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jul 21, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> Im going too and its my first ever! Are you guys gonna be in suit? Im hoping to finish my wip partial but if I cant finish it ill be there in this suit:


I wont be in suit. In the middle of making mine and wont have head done in time for megaplex sadly.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 22, 2018)

Aw. Wish I could see your head. Are you going next year?


----------



## One-eyedCat (Jul 22, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> Aw. Wish I could see your head. Are you going next year?


Yup. By then ill be more prepared then this year. Kind of lost alot of spending money for there due to unexpected expenses.


----------

